# Why big breasts trigger certain emotions in some men?



## zayzay (Jun 21, 2011)

hello everyone, just wanted to bring up a topic thats perplexed me for the longest time, and that's why do big breasted women triger an emotional responce for some men or even women. Ive been doing alittle research, and some speculate that its a sign of health or that its a sign of fertility. what ever the reason every time i see a well endoud woman i get the feeling of warmth and compation. what I want to know is do u feel that same feeling or something similar. and if so why u think that happens for you.​


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What exactly are you asking?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think my breasts trigger emotions in anyone. ;P


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

"Emotion" is not what I would say gets triggered...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do I even get up in the morning?


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not even a boob guy. I mean who doesn't love a good C or D cup but I like big hips and a nice ass. Call it primal


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr. Susan Block said:


> The exaltation of the female bosom as a sex symbol, as opposed to a maternal image, is pervasive in our society, making it one of the most acceptable contemporary fetishes, so ubiquitous it’s barely considered a fetish. Yet it is a fetish, since breasts are far more essential to nurturing than to sex. And therein lies the infantile origin of the breast fetish. That deep need we all have for deep nurturance. Sustenance. Comfort. Food. The breast is food, after all. It is that unique part of a woman’s body that actually creates food, the milk of life and love - and fetishes.


This is what I suspect.

...and in the case of heterosexual females, I suppose we just make up for it by fantasizing about sucking dick.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

I read somewhere that there is a theory that boobs are like baboons bums. Like other primates, it's our instinct to be attracted to protruding bottoms. But once humans became upright, our species needed a more effective way of luring males and thus developed larger bosoms, which is why human females have such large breasts compared to other apes.

It's one way to look at it, at least.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

zayzay said:


> hello everyone, just wanted to bring up a topic thats perplexed me for the longest time, and that's why do big breasted women triger an emotional responce for some men or even women. Ive been doing alittle research, and some speculate that its a sign of health or that its a sign of fertility. what ever the reason every time i see a well endoud woman i get the feeling of warmth and compation. what I want to know is do u feel that same feeling or something similar. and if so why u think that happens for you.​


Are you asking if looking at women's breast make you horny? Horny is an emotional response. Or am i misunderstanding. I think it quite natural to get excited looking at women's breast if that kind of thing turns you on. My SO gets an instant hard-on when i wear anything see through, especially my breast, because i have big ones, and this turns him on. I can't put it into words about the warmth and compassion you described, although i do understand where you're going with that. Hey some men look into women's eyes and feel the warmth, its not impossible for you to look at women's beast and feel the same thing, anythings possible


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Blanco said:


> I read somewhere that there is a theory that boobs are like baboons bums. Like other primates, it's our instinct to be attracted to protruding bottoms. But once humans became upright, our species needed a more effective way of luring males and thus developed larger bosoms, which is why human females have such large breasts compared to other apes.
> 
> *It's one way to look at it, at least.*


Yes, but I still try for eye contact.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Every time I look in the mirror, I get *so* emotional. Such warmth & so many tears.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I love my boobies too!!!










They are soft and pleasant.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Yes, but I still try for eye contact.


Try? haha, so how's that working for you


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Blanco said:


> I read somewhere that there is a theory that boobs are like baboons bums. Like other primates, it's our instinct to be attracted to protruding bottoms. But once humans became upright, our species needed a more effective way of luring males and thus developed larger bosoms, which is why human females have such large breasts compared to other apes.
> 
> It's one way to look at it, at least.


I've always seen the development/evolution of breasts having to do with the way human infants need to nurse. Unlike apes, human faces are flat and were breasts not protruding an infant would face the risk of being smothered while being breast fed.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@snail

Yeah, bring da seks.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Blanco said:


> I read somewhere that there is a theory that boobs are like baboons bums. Like other primates, it's our instinct to be attracted to protruding bottoms. But once humans became upright, our species needed a more effective way of luring males and thus developed larger bosoms, which is why human females have such large breasts compared to other apes.
> 
> It's one way to look at it, at least.


I remember watching a documentary or possibly reading an article that had surmised that people were attracted to cleavage because it resembled the shape of the buttocks.


----------



## zayzay (Jun 21, 2011)

and dont forget the word amazing lol.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*jiggle jiggle*


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Try? haha, so how's that working for you


Look, if they'd just not wear them in front then it wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Why did I bother coming here?


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned evolutionary reasons?

If not - larger breasts indicate a female will be able to better provide for her offspring, a sort of sign of fertility. Our growth strategy as a species thrives on nurturing and protecting our offspring so that's a huge plus.

The other reason of course is taboo. It's like prohibition, if you can't have it/see it, you want it more.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Two different feelings come to mind depending on my mood and how the breast are displayed. If there's cleavage showing, I get aroused. If there's no cleavage showing, then I tend to think how comfortable they must be. I don't think anyone has mentioned comfort. Would you rather snuggle up to smaller or bigger breast? (This is assuming you like to snuggle.) I rather snuggle up to bigger breast, within reason of course. I don't think I would want to snuggle up to DDD cups. haha


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

My emotional reaction is somewhat akin to this.


----------



## theflavouroflife (Jul 16, 2010)

Bunker Man said:


> To be honest, I find huge breasts ugly. They seem hard to take seriously. In my mind, the serious business females would just have a more controllable practical size.


That kind of makes it sound like you can control that sort of thing...xD;


----------



## ENTPfemme (Mar 16, 2012)

Why are guys into big breasts? Does anyone realize how much that demeans a woman if she is small or average, or even a bit bigger than average. If she isn't miss watermelon porn queen, she is just not good enough. I'm sorry, I have divorce recovery issues. :angry:


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

check_mate said:


> Why are guys into big breasts? Does anyone realize how much that demeans a woman if she is small or average, or even a bit bigger than average. If she isn't miss watermelon porn queen, she is just not good enough. I'm sorry, I have divorce recovery issues. :angry:


I'm not into big breasts in the least. I definitely don't want a watermelon porn queen.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

zayzay said:


> hello everyone, just wanted to bring up a topic thats perplexed me for the longest time, and that's why do big breasted women triger an emotional responce for some men or even women. Ive been doing alittle research, and some speculate that its a sign of health or that its a sign of fertility. what ever the reason every time i see a well endoud woman i get the feeling of warmth and compation. what I want to know is do u feel that same feeling or something similar. and if so why u think that happens for you.​


I lot hot sluts and I cannot lie. No mothafukka could deny...

P.S.: I see that you're also a Eureka 7 fan. +1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

some guys like to motor boat


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been fascinated with breasts since I was a kid. I still am to a certain degree and seeing a nice rack definitely turns me on.

Having that said though, it is unimportant when I am choosing a partner. 

Then her face and her general figure is what I value. 

One could sort of compare it to how it is for girls who like six-packs. Is it hot? Yes. Is it important in a partner? Most would say no.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I think everyone who has expressed a preference for big breasts in general should go get a NatGeo and look at some of those topless tribal ladies. Not all big breasts are attractive. In fact, I'd wager that the biggest reason they are attractive here is the brassiere, and all of the not-sagging that wonderful piece of equipment brings with it. 

I naturally have a preference for smaller breasts, oddly enough. It's not something I can control, but B or C is my preferred range. With that said, my preferred breast size range has almost no impact on my relationship choices.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Breasts are breasts. It's part aesthetic, part forbidden, thus they're interesting to some guys.

I have read that it shows that the woman can provide for offspring. Another idea I read is that breasts protrude so that when babies are nursing they don't suffocate, since our faces are more flat than (most?) animals. So maybe the more breasts, the better chance for infant survival?

Preference-wise, I used to like them a bit above average (big, but not gigantic), but a few years back my mom and my aunt were joking about their boobs while I was there for some reason, and apparently, my mother is 'busty'. I'd never paid attention until then. Now big breasts don't really do it for me. They remind me of my mother, which is freaking awkward and disturbing.


----------



## Ahiko (Dec 20, 2011)

I like my small boobs. It keeps me off the big boob-loving guys' radars.


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

check_mate said:


> Why are guys into big breasts? Does anyone realize how much that demeans a woman if she is small or average, or even a bit bigger than average. If she isn't miss watermelon porn queen, she is just not good enough. I'm sorry, I have divorce recovery issues. :angry:


Not true I like big boobs but I like all women. On a good 90-98% of women I can find something I like lol


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

I could care less about the size of the boobs. I'd rather watch a woman eating a banana.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Yup, this thread still rulez.


check_mate said:


> Why are guys into big breasts? Does anyone realize how much that demeans a woman if she is small or average, or even a bit bigger than average. If she isn't miss watermelon porn queen, she is just not good enough. I'm sorry, I have divorce recovery issues. :angry:


It's preference, so it doesn't inherently "demean" anyone unless someone is outright saying to you, "You suck because..." I don't see that here.

I'm going to throw a wild guess in here that your reaction is due in part to your ex-husband having a new girlfriend with big breasts that contrast with your smaller breasts...


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Theory of "supernormal stimulus": states that we are attracted to things that are larger in size or more colorful in appearance. It explains why with most men, the bigger the breasts, the better. Also applies to women...


----------



## Wes97 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I prefer small boobs and larger thighs. I don't know. I think it's just personal preference but I do believe that there is some fertility reason to it since larger boobs means more milk. I don't even know if that's true or not but no, I don't intend to creep anyone out.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

check_mate said:


> Why are guys into big breasts? Does anyone realize how much that demeans a woman if she is small or average, or even a bit bigger than average. If she isn't miss watermelon porn queen, she is just not good enough. I'm sorry, I have divorce recovery issues. :angry:


As much as people may like to resort to idealistic views/values, what remains is that man is an animal. And with this don't play the victim card because these demeaning views aren't gender exclusive.

Don't tell me that you find every man attractive since that's a lie probably. You'll discriminate some men based on biological imperfections which they've got no control over


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

If I were to give it serious thought my private concern would be shape rather than size.

Breast are for babies. Give me some swinging hips to oogle, a nice ass to grab, and toned legs to lick.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

In tribal culture where breasts are always exposed, they are not seen as sexual symbols, and they don't cause arousal. 

Much of attraction in the united states has its roots in puritan ideology, where sex, and even the naked body was considered extremely sinful, and to be avoided. 

The united states has had a much more conservative view than many european cultures, regarding sex _on one hand_, but then you have the rebellious attitude that follows a conservative attitude. So you have a culture thats both repressed and over-sexed. You can see this attitude in other areas where something people want has been denied -- alcohol for example, and then when they can have it, they go nuts with it. You don't see it as bad in countries where they have access to it. They don't go as crazy with things because they don't have to rebel against the dominant belief system.

The rebellious attitude toward conservative sexuality became popular, because sure, most humans have an inherent desire for sex in some way, and because it was denied. 

The problem is that when the filters came off, sex was often presented in a very superfical, visual way, because most of its liberation was for marketing purposes. Marketing only has a second to tantalize you -- and this is done so visually, trying to make the most impact it can quickly. Before actual pictures and billboards, there were peep-shows and the like, where something that had once been repressed and denied, was flashed in peoples faces.

Body type is not inherently connected with fertility. Evolutionary bio works in such a way that it glorifies the existence of certain themes in humanity, yet claims that they must be biological, without acknowledging any societal influence whatsoever. Its missing a large percentage of whats going on. Its ridiculous. Now going back to the fact that tribes don't see knockers as 'sexy' -- well how does evo bio explain things like these?

Most of the photoshopped images of women in the media are awkward shapes that couldn't exist in reality, and many of them too thin to be healthy enough to carry a baby -- yet that is what people are now claiming is 'naturally attractive blahblah fertile?' Really?

No. The naked body has been a thing of mystification, and once it was demystified, it became an object of sexual fetish. Yes, attraction to certain body types is another fetish. 

Why do some people have a breast-fetish in particular? I discussed it in depth with one guy I knew. he had a fetish for extremely large breasts, and through a lot of introspection, he remembered when he first started fixating on large breasts as a sex symbol. There was an animated movie when he was coming into puberty, and the sexualized female image had extremely large breasts. 

When you're a child, you not 'supposed' to see these body parts. Thats the first mistake. People who I have known whos parents were very open about these things often do not form body type fetish because 'its just another naked body' -- and they have other fetishes. 

So, for the male child coming into puberty who sees his first pair of naughty knockers -- its titillating. 

I have noticed how many adults get wrapped up in a particular type of body-type fetish in search of a 'perfect' body type. You see some people get into things like bondage porn, and they need to amp it up just a little to keep getting off to it, but for those who are focused purely on the body as a fetish, they images that are 'just a little more perky than the last' or perhaps 'just a little more long-waisted,' the possibilities are endless really. Theres a message board where I watch guys exchange these things and talk about them, and its clearly some sort of quest to find something just a little more 'perfect' each time, but with the photoshopping and continually warped ideas of whats perfect, these images are far, far from any objectively true idea of perfection.

Many different body types are perfectly representative of fertility, and even some body types that aren't considered 'conventionally attractive' are just as fertile if not more fertile than the very thin ones with small parts. The justification for certain types of bodies is a very backwards one that does not examine enough information.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

I think my breasts do induce strong emotions in people. This is probably because my breasts enter the room five minutes before I do, so people get to know them before the rest of me.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Pseudowho said:


> I think my breasts do induce strong emotions in people. This is probably because my breasts enter the room five minutes before I do, so people get to know them before the rest of me.


Hey, first impressions..

: )


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the sexualization of breasts is a very Western phenomenon. Non-Western people didn't used to need bras. They could breast-feed in public, but now the barest show of tits is a scandal. My decision to no longer wear a bra weirded some out (those who know anyway. Its actually not that easy to tell...), including my boyfriend (though he quickly came around, or else he will never come around me again) and my mother. I have big breasts and I no longer care about what people think of me, whether I'm slutty (who can help my genes?) or I'm beautiful. During sex, anything becomes a sex organ, and breasts are no different, but that does not mean they are primarily for sex. Strong hips and curves I can understand, but I read somewhere that big breasts don't produce better quality nursing, so I cannot really justify that.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I like em medium-big and round

why? cuz I'm a man, duh


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Promethea said:


> In tribal culture where breasts are always exposed, they are not seen as sexual symbols, and they don't cause arousal.
> 
> Much of attraction in the united states has its roots in puritan ideology, where sex, and even the naked body was considered extremely sinful, and to be avoided.
> 
> ...


Ok, that seems to make sense that much of sexual interests tends to be in the brain.

But why is it that "big breasts", or to be more specific proportionally sized big breasts with the right shape, tend to resonate with most men? Especially compared to smaller or unrealistically large (out of proportion with the body) or oddly shaped ones are less popular?

And with other body parts, such as Marilyn Monroe style hips, that tend to represent femininity just tend to throw more Male attention. I just don't know why but as a man, I'm just hard wired to pay attention (though of cause I'll attempt to hide it out of showing respect as our culture commands). Some features seem to be seen as more desirable for the average men which is why Men's magazines will tend to feature only such types of women that conform to that standard. 

I'm aware that the average Joes won't share the exact "same" standard of beauty, but certain features tend to be commonly shared which is why Playboy is able to sell. 

And I'm also aware that some men like BBW women, ultra petite women or even "women" with penises; but, if such standards of beauty were strongly shared then it would be reflected with our capitalist economy. I'm sure women have shared "ideal" characters they desire in men too though they deviate slightly on the personal level (and I'm sure some may deviate greatly away from such ideals)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol. Emotional?

I remember having an intense argument with my last boyfriend as we finally broke things off. He was acting like a jerk and I'm sure he thought I was being a bitch. I would like to think he was really as involved in the conversation as I was but I couldn't help to notice he kept staring down at my breasts when I spoke. Like it was a magnet. Poor guy. It was like "Yeah I know we're breaking up but I can't concentrate because I can see BOOB." haha. 

It's obviously not just men that have this fascination. Right now I am a minority in my circle of friends. Most of them are lesbians. They have domestic partners and are dating others. But even in front of their partners they will objectify my breasts and even grab them. Two weeks ago at a pool party, they were taking pictures of all of us together and were talking about how my boobs needed their own "zip code". The minute I walk into a room or they get drunk, the convo tends to eventually center around my boobs (can you tell I'm getting tired of it?)

My lesbian friends all talk amongst themselves and are pretty much A cups or appear pretty flat. They even say _in words_ that they prefer "itty bitty titties" on their girlfriends. Yet, the same ones who say this, are also the ones constantly grab mine and often pull the entire room's focus on my boobs. 

Btw, I'm just a healthy C cup. I'm average and I do love my shape. I don't mind my partner being attracted to my breasts and I don't mind an appreciative glance now and then (oogling aside). However, I've been way more harassed and objectified by women about my breasts than men. 

I also remember being teased by my older sisters when I started to develop and I remember grade school teasing from other girls. I remember in 6th grade thinking that my boobs must be bad. I didn't want them and tried to wear smaller bras to keep them down. However, now I love them and I appreciate all parts of my body. They are beautiful in their own way. 

I do not think my boobs conjure up anything emotional in males. It's more physical if anything. However, I do believe my breasts have stirred up emotions in some of the women I've known.


----------



## eternalsolitude (Jun 18, 2012)

I wish I even had enough boobs to trigger any emotions, let alone a physical reaction.

and as someone said, "larger boobs seem to make a woman appear softer" and "practical size means she is serious"
What about women like me, who are 20 and are size 30AA, with nothing except raised nipple really. Does that make them "manly"?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

eternalsolitude said:


> I wish I even had enough boobs to trigger any emotions, let alone a physical reaction.
> 
> and as someone said, "larger boobs seem to make a woman appear softer" and "practical size means she is serious"
> What about women like me, who are 20 and are size 30AA, with nothing except raised nipple really. Does that make them "manly"?


This is exactly why I say that boobs tend to bring up emotional responses in women.

So now this thread is going to become "Men, please validate me whatever size I am."

Accept yourself as you are. Find and love all those qualities about you that are beautiful. What good does it to walk around and feel "less than" according to someone else's standards? People love you when you love yourself. Seek to give you the validation needed. Do you feel manly?


----------



## eternalsolitude (Jun 18, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> This is exactly why I say that boobs tend to bring up emotional responses in women.
> 
> So now this thread is going to become "Men, please validate me whatever size I am."
> 
> Accept yourself as you are. Find and love all those qualities about you that are beautiful. What good does it to walk around and feel "less than" according to someone else's standards? People love you when you love yourself. Seek to give you the validation needed. Do you feel manly?


Honestly, for awhile I would feel manly whenever I looked down.
But I don't need breasts for my existence to be complete, I was just curious what the views of it were. 
I guess it didn't help that I once dated a guy that told me to keep a shirt on during sex because it grossed him out, and he was the guy I ended up losing my virginity to two years ago. Hah. :\

Now I feel self conscious for posting, I didn't really want to be judged like this either.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

eternalsolitude said:


> I wish I even had enough boobs to trigger any emotions, let alone a physical reaction.
> 
> and as someone said, "larger boobs seem to make a woman appear softer" and "practical size means she is serious"
> What about women like me, who are 20 and are size 30AA, with nothing except raised nipple really. Does that make them "manly"?


I personally know of two males who have one hell of a fetish for small breasts. When it comes to breasts, personal opinion and desire is extremely varied.

Although you wouldn't realize it because of hollywood and random entertainment "trends"....


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

eternalsolitude said:


> Honestly, for awhile I would feel manly whenever I looked down.
> But I don't need breasts for my existence to be complete, I was just curious what the views of it were.
> I guess it didn't help that I once dated a guy that told me to keep a shirt on during sex because it grossed him out, and he was the guy I ended up losing my virginity to two years ago. Hah. :\
> 
> Now I feel self conscious for posting, I didn't really want to be judged like this either.


Tell the asshole he has a small dick.


----------



## eternalsolitude (Jun 18, 2012)

MXZCCT said:


> I personally know of two males who have one hell of a fetish for small breasts. When it comes to breasts, personal opinion and desire is extremely varied.
> 
> Although you wouldn't realize it because of hollywood and random entertainment "trends"....



I have no interest in trends nor Hollywood, I hardly leave my room.
I just wanted to look a bit more effeminate in the past, and I stated in a post before my other problems. Please don't make harsh judgments if you don't know me well either.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

eternalsolitude said:


> I have no interest in trends nor Hollywood, I hardly leave my room.
> I just wanted to look a bit more effeminate in the past, and I stated in a post before my other problems. Please don't make harsh judgments if you don't know me well either.


Who's judging?
To be frank, if that is you in your display picture you are very beautiful. I see no reason for you to be ashamed of anything.
So....yeah, I guess I am judging.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

eternalsolitude said:


> Honestly, for awhile I would feel manly whenever I looked down.
> But I don't need breasts for my existence to be complete, I was just curious what the views of it were.
> I guess it didn't help that I once dated a guy that told me to keep a shirt on during sex because it grossed him out, and he was the guy I ended up losing my virginity to two years ago. Hah. :\
> 
> Now I feel self conscious for posting, I didn't really want to be judged like this either.


I really wish there was a way for women to just erase things like this from memory. I hear these awful stories a lot -- but, they come from women of all shapes and sizes. Some men have body type fetishes, not all; and the individual's body type fetish can be anything really. There are those who like small breasts, some who like large ones, medium size, completely flat, even saggy low hanging ones. Dr. Seuss could have a book idea here. 

Their preferences can be hurtful to women, and what you spoke of is exactly why. Physical intimacy means a lot to some people, and when we get physically intimate, we make ourselves very emotionally vulnerable. When we have been made vulnerable, we need acceptance, or we suffer a very awful trauma emotionally.

Baring your all, and having someone say something that cruel to you should have never happened. I can see many things about his personality from that one action: immature, maladjusted, emotionally stunted, and probably very shallow and hooked on internet porn. 

Guys like that get weird specialized ideas about what women should look like. (I know my other post in your thread is very long but it might help.)

Not all guys are like that.

I really wish you'd never had that experience with one who was. It was just bad luck of the draw, because plenty are going to find you stunning - I promise.


----------



## eternalsolitude (Jun 18, 2012)

MXZCCT said:


> Who's judging?
> To be frank, if that is you in your display picture you are very beautiful. I see no reason for you to be ashamed of anything.
> So....yeah, I guess I am judging.


Thanks for the compliment.

But reserve some of your judgments, because people are complex and have entirely different views and interests. But I'm sure I didn't need to tell you that.


----------



## eternalsolitude (Jun 18, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I really wish there was a way for women to just erase things like this from memory. I hear these awful stories a lot -- but, they come from women of all shapes and sizes. Some men have body type fetishes, not all; and the individual's body type fetish can be anything really. There are those who like small breasts, some who like large ones, medium size, completely flat, even saggy low hanging ones. Dr. Seuss could have a book idea here.
> 
> Their preferences can be hurtful to women, and what you spoke of is exactly why. Physical intimacy means a lot to some people, and when we get physically intimate, we make ourselves very emotionally vulnerable. When we have been made vulnerable, we need acceptance, or we suffer a very awful trauma emotionally.
> 
> ...


Ironically, he was a chronic masturbator and he also preferred his hand to me more than half of the time. My first sexual relationship with someone was horrifying, I'm still a little scared of men. Thanks for your nice words though, I wish I could erase the memory entirely.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

eternalsolitude said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> But reserve some of your judgments, because people are complex and have entirely different views and interests. But I'm sure I didn't need to tell you that.


As long as I am not insulting or offending anyone I see no reason to hold a judgement. Don't be scared to piss off a few people. There is nothing wrong with you, and if people do not like it then they can go pound sand.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

eternalsolitude said:


> Honestly, for awhile I would feel manly whenever I looked down.
> But I don't need breasts for my existence to be complete, I was just curious what the views of it were.
> I guess it didn't help that I once dated a guy that told me to keep a shirt on during sex because it grossed him out, and he was the guy I ended up losing my virginity to two years ago. Hah. :\
> 
> Now I feel self conscious for posting, I didn't really want to be judged like this either.


Your ex was a dick and I'm sorry you lost your virginity to a slug. It happens. I was raped my first time. You'll get through it.

I know how words can hurt. I've never let a guy forget what he once said about my breasts. Now, that he is older he regrets ever saying that to me and admits he was just young.

I'm a runner and teach fitness, having my breasts aren't always a great thing in my world. 

And my daughter is 15 and is already wearing a D cup. She is also thin. She wants a reduction badly but no doctor is going to give it to her at this age because she is still growing. Her back hurts a lot. She is very self conscious about them and would give anything to be smaller. 

Just accept what you have and don't put up with anybody who chips away at your self confidence. It is _their_ insecurity issue, not yours. Love your boobs. There are just too many women who have lost their breasts to cancer. Just love what you have and don't compare.


----------



## eternalsolitude (Jun 18, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Your ex was a dick and I'm sorry you lost your virginity to a slug. It happens. I was raped my first time. You'll get through it.
> 
> I know how words can hurt. I've never let a guy forget what he once said about my breasts. Now, that he is older he regrets ever saying that to me and admits he was just young.
> 
> ...


Touching.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

You said some men, glad I'm not one of these men.


----------



## cubilone (Jun 9, 2012)

Promethea said:


> In tribal culture where breasts are always exposed, they are not seen as sexual symbols, and they don't cause arousal.
> 
> Much of attraction in the united states has its roots in puritan ideology, where sex, and even the naked body was considered extremely sinful, and to be avoided.
> 
> ...


That was a revelation. Thank you.

It annoys me very much when people attribute attractiveness to fertility or strictly biological/evolutionary reasons.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Promethea said:


> In tribal culture where breasts are always exposed, they are not seen as sexual symbols, and they don't cause arousal.
> 
> Much of attraction in the united states has its roots in puritan ideology, where sex, and even the naked body was considered extremely sinful, and to be avoided.
> 
> ...


I like a lot of what you said, it's well written. The only thing I want to elaborate on is that just because something is exposed doesn't mean people don't find them attractive. You used african women with their breast exposed as an example of a body part not arousing men. I don't think that's accurate because if it was you'd have to look at cultures where the penis is exposed and conclude that women aren't aroused by penises either because were always exposed. But we both know if women aren't aroused by a penis, making babies would be difficult. Having the body part exposed doesn't mean that they don't go woo those/that is nice. Also looking at our culture where the face is exposed ... yet plenty of people find faces quite sexy.

I don't need to date someone with large breasts but I certainly appreciate them. I think boobs booty and a small waist are sexy. If I was in a society where everyone was completely naked I honestly think things like undressing/discovering someones body wouldn't be as exciting but I'd doubt I'd find senescence ridden bodies attractive there would still be some sort of thing I'd look for that would indicate youth and fertility which is congruent with the biological theory.

I do agree that a lot of sexual attraction has to do with culture for instance take cultures that like lip plates and ear gauging. We see that and go ew, they think it's beautiful... small feet in asian women... I see a deformed foot and go ew regardless of how small it is. However historically people with obvious deformities or other things of the sort that indicate poor health are not attractive, yet another thing that supports the biological theory.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> In fact, I'd wager that the biggest reason they are attractive here is the brassiere, and all of the not-sagging that wonderful piece of equipment brings with it.


So maybe it's the whole gravity-defiance thing. The distinct surface area to volume ratio. Definitely fertile grounds for further study.


----------

